# Is amd radeon hd 7850 is good gpu



## niz04 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is amd radeon hd 7850 is good gpu and it is future proof and it is good as amd radeon hd 6870 and suggest the manufacturer ... what is the price of amd radeon hd 7850 in india


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes it is good GPU. If you want to buy then go through  and answer the asked question
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html
The price is around 16k.

I dunno where you read this. You may look below for a proper order.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/yqHHW.gif


by ico


----------



## niz04 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Info about Amd radeon hd 7850*

amd radeon is faster than 6870 , 7850 is future proof card , please suggest manufacture and the will go down until next year may in india


----------



## niz04 (Aug 18, 2012)

i was just thinking to buy it on next year and suggest any good psu in 1500rs


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Info about Amd radeon hd 7850*

Do not open multiple threads.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/161940-info-about-amd-radeon-hd-7850-a.html
What the heck is this?
And did you even check the link I provided? If yes then *answer the asked question*.
After knowing the config,we can suggest you which PSU to go for.
And if the plan is next year then no point of asking these question now because rates will change, new better components may come in market.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 18, 2012)

i am just thinking to buy it next year in may and suggest any good 500wtt psu in 1500rs what will be the performance with lucid virtu

yes i check the link you give 

my pc spec
pro-intel core i5 3570k
mobo-asrock z77 pro3
hdd-seagate 750gb
ram-ddr3 1600mhz 4x2
gpu-msi radeon hd 7850 (thinking to buy)
monitor-samsung 21inch
keyboard&mouse-logitech mk200
speaker-logitech mk2500


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Info about Amd radeon hd 7850*

Buying next year?
Come back anytime during next year.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

If buying in May, come in May. by then we'll have 8XXX series GPU. 
and don't open multiple threads. read the forum rules.

continue discussion if you are buying the GPU this month or next. Else thread will be closed.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes its good.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 19, 2012)

And you wont get good 500w PSU in Rs.1500


----------

